# Got a show this weekend... *Show pictures added*



## SouthernEssence (Mar 4, 2008)

...can you tell?  LOL






























and this is only HALF of them!


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow, those look sooo awesome!!  Good luck, hope you get lots of sales!


----------



## SouthernEssence (Mar 4, 2008)

sunflwrgrl7 said:
			
		

> Wow, those look sooo awesome!!  Good luck, hope you get lots of sales!



THANKS!!!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 4, 2008)

Are you sure you are not trying to open a freakin store????  Those are awsome!!!


----------



## SouthernEssence (Mar 4, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> Are you sure you are not trying to open a freakin store????  Those are awsome!!!



LOL I did my first show back in November and I sold $600 worth.  This show is going to be at the same place and I believe they're expecting MORE people to show up this time.  I'm excited.  What the pictures show is about how much I sell in a month.  At Christmas time I sell that much in a week!

I also sell grubby candles:




Handrolled beeswax candles, whipped shea butter, milk bath sachets, bath salts and wash cloths.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 4, 2008)

WOW you go ahead with your bad self


----------



## Becky (Mar 4, 2008)

That all looks really great! Good luck, I hope you sell out!


----------



## breathenatural (Mar 5, 2008)

Those look great!!

I know if I were at a show and saw those lovely bars, I would purchase!!

Jill


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

let us know how the show goes! good luck!


----------



## SouthernEssence (Mar 11, 2008)

Here's some pics from my show:
DH at the booth:





The booth:




The white bars are my new Doggy Shampoo Bars!:













Here's my new avatar.  This was taken in the bad lighting in the crappy hotel we stayed in:


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 11, 2008)

So, what is your primary method of sales? Do you mostly do shows?


----------



## breathenatural (Mar 11, 2008)

VERY COOL PHOTO!!

your booth looked very nice!


----------



## SouthernEssence (Mar 11, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> So, what is your primary method of sales? Do you mostly do shows?



This was actually only my second show ever.  All my sales come from my website.  I'm thinking about doing mostly holiday shows.  I did really good at this one but I did way better at my first show which was a Christmas show.  I think people buy handcrafted soaps more for gifts than for themselves.  The only thing about doing mostly Christmas shows is my website goes CRAZY at Christmas time.  I was packing orders all day 7 days a week!  I even had to have my dad come over and help me I was so busy.  My first show I made $600 at the show and $400 on my site in the 2 days!   :!:


----------



## The Queen (Mar 12, 2008)

Do you have any tips you would like to share on advertising for your website? Traffic is not easy to come by.


----------



## SouthernEssence (Mar 12, 2008)

The Queen said:
			
		

> Do you have any tips you would like to share on advertising for your website? Traffic is not easy to come by.



Advertise everywhere you can!  yellowpages.com, craigslist...anything that's free.  Have as many free things as you can, paid advertising will break you.  The more people that look at your site, the higher up you are on search engines.  It took me a year to get my site up high on search engines and it's still not as high as I'd like.  Get your name out there!  That's the best advise I can give!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

wonderful pictures! I am glad you did well on your sales!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 12, 2008)

Great news on your show and sales!    Your booth looked great too.  Thanks for the tips on getting your name out there, I appreciate that very much:wink: 


Paul :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 12, 2008)

I do ZERO advertising. I am so bad!


----------



## Bret (Mar 13, 2008)

Great set up! And holy cow, that's a lot of soap!


----------



## IanT (Mar 24, 2008)

SE- what are those things that say "smell me!" they look cool! and what do they smell like!!


very nice set up! I like your packaging!

where did you have it made?? (if you dont mind me asking)


----------



## SouthernEssence (Mar 24, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> SE- what are those things that say "smell me!" they look cool! and what do they smell like!!
> 
> 
> very nice set up! I like your packaging!
> ...



The smell me things are Cinnamon Scented Putka Pods and Rose Hips....potpourri.  I buy the Putka Pods and Rose Hips in bulk and scent them with Cinnamon FO.


----------



## IanT (Mar 24, 2008)

awesome!!, I never even thought of making my own potpourri my mother used to make rosehip jam (they grow naturally outside of my house in Montauk....mmmm good stuff...those and beachplums)

I dont even know what a putka pod is though! will have to do some research on that one!....gooogle here i come!


----------

